# CTTC Foothill Chapter On October 26th meeting



## dmmj (Oct 6, 2012)

Earlier this year our Foothill Chapter presented a panel
of turtle and tortoise enthusiasts, who answered questions
about how they care for their own pets. Afterwards, we
received so many favorable comments, including the
suggestion that we "do this again", so...............

On October 26th, at 7:30 (sharp)
CTTC Foothill Chapter
will present
A SECOND PANEL OF SPEAKERS
who will relate their experiences
living with turtles and tortoises.

Diane Huwald will be available
to microchip your tortoises
for a fee of $20 each.

Matt the "plant guy" will be back with
a new selection of mostly edible plants
for sale at very reasonable prices. 
We also welcome Matt and his wife,
who are new members of our chapter.

We welcome back Pam Eliassen, fresh from
her Alaskan cruise ( any turtles up there? )
who will bring some tasty treats...but we
can always use more goodies/drinks for
our refreshment table.

A big THANK YOU to all of you who have
purchased books from our ongoing book sale.
All proceeds from this sale go directly to
our own Foothill Chapter. There will be a
new selection of books this month, priced
at just $1.00 each.

All of this fun will take place at the L.A.County Arboretum,
Meeting Room, 301 N. Baldwin Ave. Arcadia
Free parking and admission. Y'all come!


----------

